# Snow Goose Feeding CD Giveaway



## nodakoutdoors.com

Chris Holste of Performance Goose Calls was nice enough to supply a couple feeding CD's for giveaway so we'll do one for the next 2 weeks.

It's a sweet CD, and you can find out more info at:



Audio File:

http://www.performancecalls.com/soundfi ... secall.wav

Video File:

http://www.performancecalls.com/videos/snowtalker.wmv

To sign up, just post a reply with thanks going to Chris and Performance Goose Calls. I'll pick a random ten by Sunday night and the NASDAQ closing will decide the winner on Monday. Good luck!


----------



## Miller

Count me in. Thanks Chris & Chris!


----------



## GooseBuster3

Put another one on the wall!


----------



## dblkluk

Count me in!!
Thanks boys!!


----------



## Acemallard

Put me in.

Thanks Chris and Chris!

Get Down Boys Here They Come

TAKE EM!


----------



## white cloud

thanks chris


----------



## KEN W

I'm in...Thanks


----------



## Tony Vandemore

Count me in, thanks!


----------



## Labsroc01

Put me in!

Thanks, Chris and Chris :beer:


----------



## BRYAN_REMER

Count me in too.

Thanks Chris and Chris


----------



## SiouxperDave25

Please throw my name in the hat. Thanks Chris & Chris.


----------



## gandergrinder

Throw me in the mix please.


----------



## Decoyer

Put me in.... Thanks


----------



## MnDiver

I'll be in Thanks.. :wink:


----------



## win4win

thanks going to Chris and Performance Goose Calls!

put me in please!


----------



## RWHONKER

Thanks you Chris and performance goose calls!!


----------



## mngooser

Thanks in advance. I'm in.


----------



## tumblebuck

Me, too! Thanks.


----------



## J.D.

Im in....Thanks guys!! :beer:


----------



## shotgunner

Sign me up, thanks.


----------



## Brad Anderson

Why not?? Thanks Chris!


----------



## BenelliBlaster

Me tooooo Me toooooo. Thanks Chris


----------



## gaddy getter

sign me up too please :roll:


----------



## brobones

Damn I am in too. can't wait to hear this baby.


----------



## Sand Burr

Thanks chris!


----------



## Squeeker

Please count me in too! Thanks to Chris and Chris!


----------



## 870 XPRS

Thanks guys, throw me in the mix.


----------



## Matt Jones

Toss my name in the hat. Thanks for the drawing. 8)


----------



## tb

I didn't know everyone was so desparate.


----------



## DuckBuster

I'm in. Thanx, Guys!


----------



## FLOYD

Thanks Chris and Chris


----------



## Nodak Duke

Count me in.


----------



## goose_killer90

Its worth a try put me in Thanx Chris and Chris


----------



## Bruce

Thanks guys can always use a new CD


----------



## duckslayer

I never win anything :lol: but its worth a shot....thanks guys!


----------



## Kinger

put me in.. thanks


----------



## duckslayer15

Count me in...thanks chris


----------



## Ref

I'm in.........Thanks Chris.


----------



## Guest

Thanks Chris', please count me in! :beer:


----------



## zdosch

Hey count me in!! 
Thanks Chris and Performance Calls....

I hope it's a good one! :lol:


----------



## backwater

me to please. Thanks


----------



## sflem849

Word. Count me in...thanks guys


----------



## magnum3.5

I'll take one off your hands! thank you Magnum


----------



## Madison

count me in.. Thanks!

Roll down the window and crank it up.. drives the woman crazy!

keeep it reel
madison


----------



## nickle ditch

Put me in too, please and thankyou.


----------



## Goodfella

Don't leave me out

Thanks guys


----------



## watrfowlr

I'm in!! Thanks alot guys!! :bowdown:


----------



## dleva

Thanks Chris and Performance Calls.


----------



## charles

Sign me up. checked out the web page and will purchase the double set.
Thanks chris,
No off season,
Chuck


----------



## buckseye

Thanks Chris and Performance calls..... put me in coach.


----------



## djleye

Put me in.....Thanks!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## kody

Thanks Chris and Performance Calls,

Put me into the drawing,

Thanks, Chuck Kodet
[email protected]


----------



## MNhunter

Im in....thanks Holste and Huse!


----------



## buckmaster

Thanks Chris and Chris, sounds good!


----------



## ChrisP

Put my name in the hat!


----------



## GooseBuster3

MNhunter what the F............. Where have you been?? I thought you fell off the side of earth there for awhile??


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

GooseBuster3 said:


> MNhunter what the F............. Where have you been?? I thought you fell off the side of earth there for awhile??


He's been working in Alexandria and he doesn't have the Internet.

Well anyways...back to the drawing entries...


----------



## snowflake

would love to have one-------------thanks Chris&Chris


----------



## Chris Benson

Hope you don't mind a Canadian putting his name in for the draw! I want in too!

Thanks


----------



## jolle

Put me in please. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## duckman53821

sign me up. thanks guys


----------



## Ima870man

I always will try for some free stuff. Thanks Chris

oh and Chris too.

Thanks
Ima870man


----------



## FowlTrouble

I'd like in if its ok.

Thanks,

Doug


----------



## bubolc

I'll any up too, if it's not too late


----------



## cooter

I'm in, and that guarantees someone else to win.

Thanks to Chris and Performance Goose Calls.


----------



## CheapHunter

Count me in too. Thanks Chris.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Here are the ten random potentials:

dblkluk 0
tdb 1
MnDiver 2
brobones 3
Nodak Duke 4
870 Express 5
Matt Jones 6
zdosch 7
jolle 8
Goodfella 9

If the last digit of the Nasdaq closes on your number tomorrow (Monday 4/5), you win.

*I'm still taking entries, as there is another drawing next week.*


----------



## goose_killer90

does everyone have to post again or do the posts stay in ?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Sorry I should've clarified. If you've already posted than you're still in.


----------



## bigblackfoot

Chris id love to get one if you have any left. And by the way thanks Chris and Chris


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Well it looks like the NASDAQ closed at 2079.12

That would mean MNDiver is the winner. Please pm/email me the shipping address and we'll get it out to you.

We're still running the 2nd drawing which will close again later this week. Feel free to reply to this message to be included for the next one.


----------



## dblkluk

So close!!
Congrats MNDiver!
Thanks again Chris'!!


----------



## DeltaBoy

I am all in...

Thanks Chris and Performance Calls....

:beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS

If they'd of only closed the market at 3:58 today insead of 4. Congrats MNDiver.


----------



## charles

Chris,
Count me in for another round.
Thanks,
No off season,
Chuck


----------



## bigblackfoot

Throw me in for another round. Thanks guys.


----------



## MnDiver

Sweet!!!!

Thanks again to Chris and Performance Goose Calls....

Looks like I'll have to build a E-caller now :lol:

Sent U a PM Chris

:beer:


----------



## zdosch

Hey I'm up for another round!! So close but so far last time!! LOL
Thanks Again to Chris and Performance Calls!

Zach


----------



## djleye

Try, Try again!!!


----------



## GooseBuster3

Round 2 and Im still standing! Give me another round!


----------



## mngooser

I'll go one more round. This time we should go S&P 500


----------



## Leo Porcello

Missed the first but would love to get in the next round for sure for sure!!


----------



## Wood Duck

I'm in (please)!


----------



## scott

Tha CD will like nice with my lanyard. Count me in


----------



## JRB

Hey count me in Too!
Thanks a lot Chris and Thank you Nodak Outdoors! :beer:

Jim


----------



## pappyhat

Just returned from a week in the Oakes area , sure could have used this CD, put me in the draw and thank you North Dakota for a swell spring hunt.


----------



## Elly2211

Put me in thanks chris.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

To make things fair, I let a new group in for the next ten. Don't worry guys, I've got more giveaways coming in the next couple weeks so keep on entering. :beer:

The closing cent of the NASDAQ tomorrow (Monday) will decide the winner.

DuckBuster - 0
magnum3.5 - 1
ChrisP - 2
Decoyer - 3
Labsroc01 - 4
JRB - 5
duckslayer15 - 6
J.D. - 7
Acemallard - 8
Ima870man - 9

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## duckslayer15

"So your sayin ive got a chance" - Jim Carey


----------



## FACE

I suppose...Throw me in the hat too!
Thanks Chris & Chris!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I'm sorry to say Face...but this was the last CD giveaway. 

I have some more giveaways lined up for April.


----------



## FACE

No prob. Chris! I've got both disks already just thought I'd try to decrease everyones odds a bit  
Later, FACE


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Well it looks like the NASDAQ closed today at 2065.48.....so it looks like AceMallard took the second drawing!

Ace, please PM me to assure I have the proper shipping address, and it'll go out tomorrow.


----------



## rickygdogg

Thanks Chris and Performance Calls!!!!


----------

